# 1989 Audi 200 Turbo Quattro Wont Start



## FattyAlx (Oct 8, 2015)

So I recently got an 89 Audi 200 turbo quattro 10v. I cant get it to start. Bought the car thinking there was a bad wire with the CPS, but found corrosion in the ecu. Then I thought it was a bad ECU from the corrosion and a possible short, so i got a new ECU. Still nothing. It's not getting spark, and I cant tell if it gets fuel or not. I tested each wire in the CPS, and the CPS. Each wire tested out good, no voltage drop or anything. The CPS is brand new and tested good. What next? I dont quite know what to do next. I might potentially get a new bay harness and swap them.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Pull the crank sensor and speed sensor to make sure the timing pin is still in the flywheel. If it isn't, you need to pull the flywheel off and replace the pin.


----------

